# You, americans got serious problem



## Eugene (Jul 20, 2018)

What surprises me greatly is your love to scandals and absolute not willing to see the picture in common. 

Trump met Putin. They discussed a lot...
BUT the only thing which is important for you is his and Putin's words about "Russia's meddling".

Insane!
Why don't allow Trump to do something? He is American, he was elected by about half of Americans (well, your election system is not democratic...but at least 40% of population votes for him) so he will stand on pro American interests. 
But your political games make every his move a zero result.

More than a century ago we had good poet Ivan Krylov and he wrote a children poem:

_When partners can't agree
                   Their dealings come to naught
              And trouble is their labor's only fruit.
____________

Once Crawfish, Swan and Pike
Set out to pull a loaded cart,
And all together settled in the traces;
They pulled with all their might, but still the cart refused to budge!
The load it seemed was not too much for them:
          Yet Crawfish scrambled backwards,
Swan strained up skywards, Pike pulled toward the sea.
Who's guilty here and who is right is
                                                  not for us to say-
But anyway the cart's still there today_.

That is exactly the picture I see in the US policy. Each side doesn't allow another to move country to any direction.
The longer you do it the better for your enemy!


----------



## Stratford57 (Jul 20, 2018)

Putin yesterday: We see that there are *forces in the United States that are willing to sacrifice Russia-US relations to promote their ambitions amid the domestic political strife in America.* They are ready to sacrifice the interests of their businesses, which are losing multimillion-dollar contracts and the Russian market in general, as well as jobs in the United States, even though not many, but still there are jobs in place as part of cooperation with Russia. We are talking about tens of thousands, potentially hundreds of thousands, of jobs.

We have always been taught *that officials working in the interests of the state, of society must think above all about and give priority to these fundamental interests.* Unfortunately, there are forces in the United States that put their narrow group and party interests before national ones.

They are powerful and strong people *who can shove – sorry for the mauvais ton – unbelievable and illogical stories in the face of millions of their citizens.*
Meeting of ambassadors and permanent representatives of Russia

That powerful group of people who put their own interests above their country ARE REAL TRAITORS. In fact, they have been using the country for their own interests for years. And now Trump/Putin working together are threatening their existence.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 20, 2018)

Yet Russia is so much less than the USA.

Their ultra pro-Russian Putinistas are willing to sacrifice good relations and business with the USA for their own selfish needs.


----------



## Stratford57 (Jul 20, 2018)

JakeStarkey said:


> Yet Russia is so much less than the USA.
> 
> Their ultra pro-Russian Putinistas are willing to sacrifice good relations and business with the USA for their own selfish needs.


I can hear a voice of an ignorant liberal, a victim of Soros propaganda living in a parallel reality.

Lewis Carrol has already written a book about the people like you: "Alice in Wonderland". More than a century ago.


----------



## Eugene (Jul 20, 2018)

JakeStarkey said:


> Yet Russia is so much less than the USA.
> 
> Their ultra pro-Russian Putinistas are willing to sacrifice good relations and business with the USA for their own selfish needs.


Haven't got what was that fart about...
Putin is surely pro Russian. He is president of Russia!
And he has already done a lot good for Russia. That's why people support him.

What USA wants is Russia on knees just like it was in 1990s. Enough!

At the same time USA is afraid of Russia. So we need to negotiate and get some real agreements...but not such as usually when USA quit any agreement as soon as they wish.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jul 20, 2018)

Stratford57 said:


> I can hear a voice of an ignorant liberal, a victim of Soros propaganda living in a parallel reality. Lewis Carrol has already written a book about the people like you: "Alice in Wonderland". More than a century ago.


Fake JakeStarkey is a true enigma of contradictions.

He claims to be a Republican, yet all he does is attack the other republicans on the board, and he supports every Democrat talking point and agenda under the sun.

He also claims to be a Christian, but attacks every christian posting here as being unchristian. And he refuses to identify which cult church he supposedly attends.  ...


----------



## Taz (Jul 20, 2018)

Sunni Man said:


> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> > I can hear a voice of an ignorant liberal, a victim of Soros propaganda living in a parallel reality. Lewis Carrol has already written a book about the people like you: "Alice in Wonderland". More than a century ago.
> ...


And you claim to be a Muslim yet have no beard. Go figure.


----------



## Stratford57 (Jul 20, 2018)

Sunni Man said:


> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> > I can hear a voice of an ignorant liberal, a victim of Soros propaganda living in a parallel reality. Lewis Carrol has already written a book about the people like you: "Alice in Wonderland". More than a century ago.
> ...


Jake claims to be a Republican?? But he sounds like the worst liberal. However why should one be surprised since even McCain and Graham claim to be Republicans?...


----------



## Vastator (Jul 20, 2018)

Eugene said:


> What surprises me greatly is your love to scandals and absolute not willing to see the picture in common.
> 
> Trump met Putin. They discussed a lot...
> BUT the only thing which is important for you is his and Putin's words about "Russia's meddling".
> ...


That's the opposition's intent. To stymie all of Trumps efforts in order to create an image of ineffectiveness. This, they believe will earn them the people's vote, and thus put them back in power. The only problem is... It isn't working; and they have no idea why.


----------



## there4eyeM (Jul 20, 2018)

Putin is a friend to Putin and Putin's useful contacts.


----------



## OldLady (Jul 20, 2018)

Eugene said:


> What surprises me greatly is your love to scandals and absolute not willing to see the picture in common.
> 
> Trump met Putin. They discussed a lot...
> BUT the only thing which is important for you is his and Putin's words about "Russia's meddling".
> ...


I like your poem.  The reason we focused on Russian meddling was because of the President's astounding stance.  The other reason is that the President didn't tell us (or his own security team, apparently) what other things were actually discussed/agreed to during the meeting.
Things are trickling out now.  One by one, they will be digested and chewed over and I have no doubt you're right, that the horses will all be pulling in different directions.


----------



## OldLady (Jul 20, 2018)

Vastator said:


> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> > What surprises me greatly is your love to scandals and absolute not willing to see the picture in common.
> ...


If Trump keeps up this shit, it will work.  What do you mean, it isn't working?  No one will know until after the November elections.  I think you are going to be surprised.


----------



## WillowTree (Jul 20, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > Eugene said:
> ...


Why? You think leftist hysterical propaganda shit sells?


----------



## Vastator (Jul 20, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > Eugene said:
> ...


How so?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 20, 2018)

Stratford57 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Yet Russia is so much less than the USA.
> ...


^^^


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 20, 2018)

Vastator, Eugene, Stratford, and Sunni Man opposed America and support TrumPutin.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jul 20, 2018)

JakeStarkey said:


> Vastator, Eugene, Stratford, and Sunni Man opposed America and support TrumPutin.


Only the pinhead Fake Jake would state that people who support our elected Pres. Trump are against America.  ..     ..


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 20, 2018)

A manchurian Muslim would support Russia over America.


----------



## Care4all (Jul 20, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> > What surprises me greatly is your love to scandals and absolute not willing to see the picture in common.
> ...


As planned, by the Divider n Chief....


----------



## Sunni Man (Jul 20, 2018)

JakeStarkey said:


> A manchurian Muslim would support Russia over America.


Fake Jake, the gift that keeps on giving.   ...


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2018)

Taz said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Stratford57 said:
> ...



I don't know what makes you think Sunni Man has no beard. You certainly can't believe the image in his avatar as his. Most people would instantly recognize the image as the Soup Nazi in the TV show Seinfeld

By the way, you are not an Islamic scholar. Neither am I but at least I know that Muslims, even Islamic scholars, disagree on whether the beard is obligatory. There is no mention of beards in the Qur'an (Koran), but there is a brief mention in the Hadith (a collection of traditions containing sayings of the prophet Muhammad along with accounts of his daily practice).

Here is a link for you:

Do Muslims have to have beards?


----------



## Eugene (Jul 20, 2018)

JakeStarkey said:


> Vastator, Eugene, Stratford, and Sunni Man opposed America and support TrumPutin.


Wrong!
I never support your jerk president!

While your election I was sincerely commiserated Americans for they had to choose between jerk and crazy. Bu I think it is a kind of god's punishment to the USA for all harm it has been doing to the whole earth.


----------



## MarathonMike (Jul 20, 2018)

The Democrats do not care about the damage they are doing to America. They are obsessed with destroying Donald Trump because *he took their power away*. 

They want their political power back and decided to make Russia the scapegoat. They have been trying for 18 months, wasting enormous energy and money to implicate Donald Trump in a Russian conspiracy that doesn't exist.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jul 20, 2018)

The Professor said:


> I don't know what makes you think Sunni Man has no beard.


This guy is my personal stalker troll who follows me around from thread to thread making inane comments.  ... 

Yes, I have a nicely trimmed beard. (although for years I just sported a mustache)

Beards on muslim men are kinda like women wearing the hijab. It's generally a personal choice.  ...


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 20, 2018)

Sunni Man said:


> The Professor said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know what makes you think Sunni Man has no beard.
> ...


Says my stalker troll. 

Not really a personal choice.


----------



## OldLady (Jul 20, 2018)

WillowTree said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Vastator said:
> ...


Some of it is hysterical, I agree, but the underlying facts of the matter are clear, undeniable and humliating.  It is time REAL American patriots stood up.  Or knelt.  Whatever.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jul 20, 2018)

JakeStarkey said:


> Not really a personal choice.


So now you are pretending to be an Islamic scholar Jakie boy?

Please enlighten me Fakie, as I am only here to learn.  ....


----------



## OldLady (Jul 20, 2018)

Care4all said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Eugene said:
> ...


You think he's that smart?   You are one kind woman, Care.


----------



## Crepitus (Jul 20, 2018)

Stratford57 said:


> Putin yesterday: We see that there are *forces in the United States that are willing to sacrifice Russia-US relations to promote their ambitions amid the domestic political strife in America.* They are ready to sacrifice the interests of their businesses, which are losing multimillion-dollar contracts and the Russian market in general, as well as jobs in the United States, even though not many, but still there are jobs in place as part of cooperation with Russia. We are talking about tens of thousands, potentially hundreds of thousands, of jobs.
> 
> We have always been taught *that officials working in the interests of the state, of society must think above all about and give priority to these fundamental interests.* Unfortunately, there are forces in the United States that put their narrow group and party interests before national ones.
> 
> ...


The people putting their own interests above the country's are the tRumpkins, not the other way around.

Your whole op is based on a false premise and so is just nonsense.


----------



## Vastator (Jul 20, 2018)

OldLady said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


They did. Going on two years ago now. The Great Democratic Socialist experiment is over.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 20, 2018)

Sunni Man said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Not really a personal choice.
> ...


It's that we know you are not one.  You operate from emotion and feelings, not logic and learning.

To thread: America does have serious problems, and as soon as we square away TrumPutin, we will be on the right road again.


----------



## Care4all (Jul 20, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


You underestimate the Power of the Dark Side.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jul 20, 2018)

JakeStarkey said:


> You operate from emotion and feelings, not logic and learning.


Coming from you, that's pure comedy gold Fakie.  ...   ..


----------



## WillowTree (Jul 20, 2018)

JakeStarkey said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > The Professor said:
> ...


Are you going to whine like someone else I won’t name?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 20, 2018)

Only you and S M are whining.

We have serious problems in America, and the sooner Trump et al are gone from power the better.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jul 20, 2018)

JakeStarkey said:


> We have serious problems in America, and the sooner Trump et al are gone from power the better.


Your delusional fantasies are quite amusing.   ....


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Jul 20, 2018)

Sunni Man said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Vastator, Eugene, Stratford, and Sunni Man opposed America and support TrumPutin.
> ...



Can't see what he posts...on ignore.

You have to be careful.

Just reading his stuff can hurt your I.Q.

He's like Medusa.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jul 20, 2018)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> Can't see what he posts...on ignore.
> You have to be careful.
> Just reading his stuff can hurt your I.Q.
> He's like Medusa.


You should take Fake Jake off ignore.

Because his posts are highly entertaining, and I always have a hearty chuckle when read the nonsense he posts.  ...


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jul 20, 2018)

Crepitus said:


> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> > Putin yesterday: We see that there are *forces in the United States that are willing to sacrifice Russia-US relations to promote their ambitions amid the domestic political strife in America.* They are ready to sacrifice the interests of their businesses, which are losing multimillion-dollar contracts and the Russian market in general, as well as jobs in the United States, even though not many, but still there are jobs in place as part of cooperation with Russia. We are talking about tens of thousands, potentially hundreds of thousands, of jobs.
> ...


both parties put their own interests  ahead of the country.....and have been doing so for quite a while...


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jul 20, 2018)

JakeStarkey said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


i dont see any Muslims here saying Sunnie aint one of them....but you seem to have no supporters on the right Jake....fascinating.....


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jul 20, 2018)

JakeStarkey said:


> Only you and S M are whining.
> 
> We have serious problems in America, and the sooner Trump et al are gone from power the better.


we have had serious problems long before trump.....


----------



## toobfreak (Jul 20, 2018)

Eugene said:


> What surprises me greatly is your love to scandals and absolute not willing to see the picture in common. Trump met Putin. They discussed a lot...BUT the only thing which is important for you is his and Putin's words about "Russia's meddling". Insane! Why don't allow Trump to do something? He is American,



Eugene, you see pretty clearly for the most part, except what you say _has been_ the appeal of both Trump and the GOP (just go back and listen to his campaign), but the Left (formerly the DNC) won't have nothing of it.  Resist, Never-Trumpers, RINOs, before Trump even got started, they campaigned that he was practically the Beelzebub bringing death and ruination to the world.  Look at the smears here over Helsinki before anything is truly known, just jump on a few words and they're calling for impeachment.  The Left literally sit up all night long thinking up new puerile cartoons to draw as ways to insult and dis him.

The Left have made an industry out of opposition for opposition's sake, and it was shameful the things they sat silent for at the last State of the Union address.  Downright unAmerican.


----------



## defcon4 (Jul 20, 2018)

OldLady said:


> It is time REAL American patriots stood up.



You got to be kidding. Care to watch this former U.S. Congresswoman's interview?
Pay special attention starting at the 3:30 mark.


----------



## Stratford57 (Jul 20, 2018)

defcon4 said:


> You got to be kidding. Care to watch this former U.S. Congresswoman's interview?
> Pay special attention starting at the 3:30 mark.



Oh, My! I'm soooooo happy to see you back, the forum has NOT been the same without you.


----------



## defcon4 (Jul 20, 2018)

Stratford57 said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> > You got to be kidding. Care to watch this former U.S. Congresswoman's interview?
> ...


Thank you! I am just stopping by for a few words sometimes.


----------



## peach174 (Jul 20, 2018)

Eugene said:


> What surprises me greatly is your love to scandals and absolute not willing to see the picture in common.
> 
> Trump met Putin. They discussed a lot...
> BUT the only thing which is important for you is his and Putin's words about "Russia's meddling".
> ...




Our election system is not Democratic, very true.

We are a Constitutional Republic form of Government.
Designed so that when the majority in power becomes abusive to the people, they can vote them out.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Jul 20, 2018)

Sunni Man said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > Can't see what he posts...on ignore.
> ...



I would except it is heartbreaking to see the affects of drinking and drugs on an individual.

His posts are so sad in that they reveal someone who probably once had a brain that worked.


----------



## defcon4 (Jul 20, 2018)

JakeStarkey said:


> Their ultra pro-Russian Putinistas are willing to sacrifice good relations and business with the USA for their own selfish needs.


It would be in the best interest of the Russian and American people to develop a fruitful economic and military alliance between the two countries. However, that does not coincide with the interest of the Globalist Cabal who makes godless amount of money to keep the tensions high and keep the military industry spending in order to stuff the coffers of the bankers and owners of the industry. The U.S. is rebuilding the air bases of the former Eastern Block, upgrading their weaponry stored in the Scandinavian states, especially in Denmark. That costs money, a lot of money and who pockets that money? One with half intelligence of a doorknob would know that.

The quoted statement from your post indicates either the intent of disinformation or just an uninformed shill yapping about things he has no idea about with less intelligence than a doorknob.


----------



## Stratford57 (Jul 20, 2018)

defcon4 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Their ultra pro-Russian Putinistas are willing to sacrifice good relations and business with the USA for their own selfish needs.
> ...


Even the sane Europeans understand that Trump/Putin working together will be great not only for both countries but for the whole world.

Sebastian Kurz about T/P meeting:
"[The meeting in] Helsinki is a signal that global challenges can be tackled only through dialogue. Expanding cooperation between two superpowers - Russia and the US - is indispensable, particularly for ensuring nuclear disarmament and finding a peaceful solution to the Syrian conflict, while protecting Israel’s security interests," Kurz wrote on Twitter.
Austria's Kurz says US-Russia cooperation 'indispensable'

Czech President Milos Zeman welcomed the meeting of the presidents of Russia and USA Vladimir Putin and Donald trump and called important the fact that both leaders engaged in a dialogue,
Zeman welcomed the meeting of heads of Russia and the USA | The Quebec Post

Independent:
The summit in Finland was the first and long-awaited head-to-head meeting of two of the world’s most powerful men; men frequently mentioned in the same breath, in Mr Trump's words, as both allies and competitors.
Republicans turn on 'disgraceful' Trump after he sides with Russia and Putin

The only people who MUST fear it are Deep States and their puppets.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 20, 2018)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Sun Devil 92 said:
> ...


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 20, 2018)

The furunurs  Who clearly don’t understand anything about America sure do spend a lot of time posting about her.


----------



## harmonica (Jul 20, 2018)

yes, we help too many people too many times --that's our problem Mr Grateful


----------



## Moonglow (Jul 20, 2018)

Unkotare said:


> The furunurs  Who clearly don’t understand anything about America sure do spend a lot of time posting about her.


Gotta keep up appearances for pay..


----------



## Moonglow (Jul 20, 2018)

harmonica said:


> yes, we help too many people too many times --that's our problem Mr Grateful


Can you spare a million dollars?


----------



## harmonica (Jul 20, 2018)

Moonglow said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > yes, we help too many people too many times --that's our problem Mr Grateful
> ...


I need $500,000...you're drowning in $$$$$$....you give me some


----------



## Stratford57 (Jul 20, 2018)

harmonica said:


> yes, we help too many people too many times --that's our problem Mr Grateful


Another real problem is that you help the people who do NOT need your help: like Iraq, Libya, Syria, Ukraine, Moldova. Some of their corrupt governments, installed earlier by Deep State and presented to you as "victory of democracy" may need your "help" but not the people. I live in one of those countries [Ukraine] you "helped" with Obama and Soros dirty hands and I wish you did NOT help us at all.


----------



## harmonica (Jul 20, 2018)

Stratford57 said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > yes, we help too many people too many times --that's our problem Mr Grateful
> ...


...you think there is $$$$  corruption here--just think what happens in countries with people like Saddam H who came to power with violence/etc---then he's found in a hole!!!


----------



## Stratford57 (Jul 20, 2018)

harmonica said:


> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...


I can't say anything for sure about ME countries, but in Ukraine corruption has been flourishing. Even Western magazines call it "corrupt swamp" once in a while.

Politician makes claims of vast corruption in Ukraine

Investigation Uncovers Poroshenko's, Allies' Spanish Coastal Villas

Opinion | Ukraine’s Unyielding Corruption


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 20, 2018)

A Russian complaining about corruption in Ukraine?


----------



## Eugene (Jul 21, 2018)

harmonica said:


> yes, we help too many people too many times --that's our problem Mr Grateful


The best your help is not to meddle!
There is no more danger than American friendship.


----------



## Eugene (Jul 21, 2018)

harmonica said:


> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...


Saddam was your ally for ages and it satisfied USA. 
You are ally with Saudi now and you do not pay attention at all human rights violations there - gays are beheaded, raped women are beaten or even executed while rapist pays fine...

USA doesn't care about democracy, liberty, human rights, etc. Only money...profit matter!


----------



## Eugene (Jul 21, 2018)

JakeStarkey said:


> A Russian complaining about corruption in Ukraine?


Corruption in Russia is not more than in USA and EU.
But it is chosen by your fake propaganda media as one of main themes to blame Russia.


----------



## harmonica (Jul 21, 2018)

Eugene said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > Stratford57 said:
> ...


just like every other country


----------



## Eugene (Jul 21, 2018)

harmonica said:


> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...


No.
It is hard to understand for you grown up in your culture but Russian civilization and Chinese too by the way is based on long term relations...longer than century.
For example when Russian empire colonized eastern regions those nations became and still are equal citizens of Russia, a lot of schools, hospitals and others were built while those nations kept their way of living, language, traditions... 
When Russians dealt to Indians in western coast of Northern America they never had conflicts to them unlike Brits and french.
When Soviet Union took territories of Azerbaijan, Tajikistan, Kyrgyzstan, Georgia and others those territories were heavily donated. Infrastructure and industry was built, local population got educated and they got opportunities to study and work anywhere in the USSR.

While your culture has examples of hard exploitation and genocide - India, China, Africa, American Indians


----------



## harmonica (Jul 21, 2018)

Eugene said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > Eugene said:
> ...


!!!!!!!!!!!???????????
Stalin wasn't corrupt---he didn't murder many people
and Lenin is one of the most deadliest dictators also!! # 21
Brezhnev # 18
Nicholas II # 6!!!
Stalin #4!!!!!!!!!!!
Russia is so much better..........???!!!!????!!!!!????
equal---by murdering them...........???!!!
25 of History's Deadliest Dictators
so many Russians
sure--the US has so many problems
and where is the USSR now?


----------



## harmonica (Jul 21, 2018)

Eugene said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > Eugene said:
> ...


the US comes nowhere close to what Stalin did
Hitler vs. Stalin: Who Killed More?


----------



## Stratford57 (Jul 21, 2018)

Eugene said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > Eugene said:
> ...


Lust waned to add to your post:

Small Soviet republics like Estonia, Lithuania, Latvia and some Caucasian republics have been living good within the USSR as we all (Russia, Ukraine, Belarus) were working and *donating to them our money* (actually, they were living a lot better than we did). Now Baltic republics  are absolutely useless for EU/NATO and are only good at barking at Russia, in fact I think it's been their only _significant_ role in both unions.


----------



## Eugene (Jul 21, 2018)

harmonica said:


> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...


Stalin wasn't corrupt at all. 
When he died all his belongings were his clothes in a small room. All his life he tried his best to make USSR better and he succeeded. Agreecultural with illiterate population ruined by 4 years of civil war country in early 1920s he industrialized it to the level of leading countries, 90% of population were learnt to read and count, science raised significantly, economy was raising until Khrushchev came.
As for those who were prisoner or executed while his time, let's remember what kind of time it was. Civil war and intervention were just over, a lot of those who wish to harm new Soviet state - both in the country and outside. Than ww2 with numerous traitors who believed Hitler would help them to get rid of bolsheviks.
Speaking about those times let's remind American history - what was done to Japanese in 1940s just for their Japanese look. How many people were prisoner and executed in 1950s in fight to communism..

Lenin was much more dictator than Stalin.

Brezhnev wasn't dictator at all.

You don't mention Khrushchev while he was the worst among them. There are many documents showing Stalin's refusal to sign prisoning or executing of lists given by Khrushchev...he even signed once "stop your sick nature idiot" at one of his lists.

Nikolai 2 wasn't dictator, he was a weak tsar who couldn't control those who opposed him and lost throne and life as a result. If he was dictator he would keep both. I blame Nikolai for his weakness and infirmity as they caused ruining of a great country which lost best people as a result and had to raise for half a century. 

All your judgments are too one sided as you get information from antirussian propagandistic sources.


----------



## harmonica (Jul 21, 2018)

Eugene said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > Eugene said:
> ...


he was a good guy--he* only* had hundreds of thousands of people murdered
--sure--I agree with you, he wasn't corrupt
you did say the NAmericans/genocide??????!
Stalin killed much more


----------



## Eugene (Jul 21, 2018)

harmonica said:


> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...


There is nothing more terrible than American way of solving their tasks.
You made native population of entire continent to disappear, you used slaves harder and longer than anyone else, you still have huge problems with racism unlike EU, Russian and even Latin America, you killed millions in all numerous wars, you didn't hesitate to use nuclear, bacterial or chemical weapon, you've been killing people all over the world now. 

No Stalin cannot be even 1% as anti human as your leaders are. But your leaders control info6so nobody knows truth and everyone in America is sure he lives in free country that brings freedom and wealth to the whole world


----------



## Natural Citizen (Jul 21, 2018)

Eugene said:


> What surprises me greatly is your love to scandals and absolute not willing to see the picture in common.



Western democracy has long been weaponized. Divide and Conquer is the only game we know how to play. This is the problem.


----------



## Natural Citizen (Jul 21, 2018)

All you need to know...


Now. Are there any more questions about why the American electorate acts the way they do?


----------



## harmonica (Jul 21, 2018)

Eugene said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > Eugene said:
> ...


the NAs did the same as the whites--displaced/decimated/warred on /TORTURED/murdered
..blacks did the same in Africa
etc 
don't try to make the US out as any different--that is totally ridiculous 
there is nothing more terrible than the Native American way of TORTURING
it was their culture--not policy of a few--even CHILDREN participated in the TORTURE
Stalin killed way more than any American has--don't try to argue that


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 21, 2018)

Eugene said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > Eugene said:
> ...







This shit is hilarious.


----------



## harmonica (Jul 21, 2018)

25 of History's Deadliest Dictators
Stalin killed more


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jul 21, 2018)

Unkotare said:


> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...


yea he thinks his countries shit doesnt stink....


----------



## harmonica (Jul 21, 2018)

Harry Dresden said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Eugene said:
> ...


the USSR is doing fine.............o wait----I don't think they are


----------



## Eugene (Jul 21, 2018)

My country used to act not the best way in some certain period and we know it and try this not to happen.
But you guys are absolutely sure that your country is free and brings good to others though world would be billion times safer if USA didn't exist.

Yes, I am ignorant when speaking about those fake information fed to you by your authorities since school

Stop chatting now..got to swim Russian mile in an hour


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jul 21, 2018)

Eugene said:


> My country used to act not the best way in some certain period and we know it and try this not to happen.
> But you guys are absolutely sure that your country is free and brings good to others though world would be billion times safer if USA didn't exist.
> 
> Yes, I am ignorant when speaking about those fake information fed to you by your authorities since school
> ...


it would be a billion times safer if Russia didnt exist also....


----------



## Stratford57 (Jul 21, 2018)

Harry Dresden said:


> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> > My country used to act not the best way in some certain period and we know it and try this not to happen.
> ...


You know, I could say the same thing about USA but I will try to be respectable. Because my country of Ukraine lived more or less well until dirty Soros hands with the help of Obama and McCain arranged a coup, overthrew a dully elected president, turned Ukraine into a sh*thole, made Christians kill Christians, blamed it all on Russia and called all that sh*t "democracy". It's just a long story short.

P.S. You guys are mocking Eugene while he is trying to tell you the true history of Soviet Union and Russia and I was reading your comments and thinking to myself: "Those people would never survive even if they had to taste 1/10-th of the troubles which the people of our country had to go through." Don't blame us for telling you the truth, ask your "independent" Media why it has been telling you fake stories for years.


----------



## Eugene (Jul 22, 2018)

Harry Dresden said:


> it would be a billion times safer if Russia didnt exist also


If Russia didn't exist European civilization would hardly survive.
- in 12th century mongols were stopped by Rus' who resisted for 2 centuries and defeated them at last.
- in ww2 no one could stop Hitler but Russians did it and liberated Europe...Americans came by the moment of sharing the pie. Brits sat on their island all war long. French resisted for 2 weeks. Most of others preferred to obey Hitler.

I could also mention Napoleon as the most significant impact he got in 1812 after defeat in Russian campaign, but he wasn't an existential threat on my mind.

Looks like time is coming when Russia has to save the world once more...


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jul 22, 2018)

Eugene said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > it would be a billion times safer if Russia didnt exist also
> ...


of course you would believe that.....what choice do you have?...


----------



## Eugene (Jul 22, 2018)

Harry Dresden said:


> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...


Simply try to learn history. All those facts are well known.
But I am sure you living in "exceptional country" (which means in "fascist country" for me) have no choice to believe something else but exceptional and most progressive role of the USA.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jul 22, 2018)

Number of deaths in the Soviet Union under Joseph Stalin - Wikipedia

Estimates of the number of deaths attributable to Joseph Stalin vary widely. Record-keeping of the executions of political prisoners and ethnic minorities are regarded as neither reliable nor complete.[1] Historians working after the Soviet Union's dissolution have estimated victim totals ranging from approximately 3 million[2][3][4] to nearly 9 million.[5][6] Some claim the death toll could be 20 to 30 million.[7][8][9]

Before the 1991 dissolution of the Soviet Union, researchers who attempted to count the number of people killed during the period of Stalin produced estimates ranging from 2 to 60 million.[10] After the Soviet Union dissolved, evidence from the Soviet archives also became available, containing official records of 799,455 executions (1921–1953),[11] around 1.7 million deaths in the Gulag and some 390,000 deaths during kulak forced resettlement – with a total of about 2.9 million officially recorded victims in these categories.[12]

*Gulag[edit]*
According to official Soviet estimates, more than 14 million people passed through the _Gulag_ from 1929 to 1953, with a further 7 to 8 million being deported and exiled to remote areas of the Soviet Union (including entire nationalities in several cases).[13] According to a 1993 study of archival Soviet data, a total of 1,053,829 people died in the Gulag from 1934 to 1953 (there is no archival data for the period 1919–1934).[2] However, taking into account the likelihood of unreliable record keeping, and the fact that it was common practice to release prisoners who were either suffering from incurable diseases or near death,[14] non-state estimates of the actual Gulag death toll are usually higher. Golfo Alexopoulos, history professor at the University of South Florida, believes that at least 6 million people died as a result of their detention in the gulags[15]

*Soviet famine of 1932–33[edit]*
Some have also included the deaths of 6 to 7 million people in the 1932–1933 famine among the victims of repression during the period of Stalin. 

*Soviet famine of 1946–47*
*famine resulted in an estimated 1 to 1.5 million lives lost in addition to secondary population losses due to reduced fertility.[34]*



We could go on but this thread is not about Stalin..............Stalin was a butcher.......and resulted in millions dying in Russia......
Anyone who he perceived as a threat including old friends were killed.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jul 22, 2018)

In America we have a problem..............We are divided............Left versus right and it's getting ugly...............

Don't butt in............we are busy beating ourselves over the head and don't need interruptions while we do so...........

Just sit back and have some vodka and popcorn and enjoy the show.


----------



## Stratford57 (Jul 22, 2018)

eagle1462010 said:


> Number of deaths in the Soviet Union under Joseph Stalin - Wikipedia
> 
> Estimates of the number of deaths attributable to Joseph Stalin vary widely. Record-keeping of the executions of political prisoners and ethnic minorities are regarded as neither reliable nor complete.[1] Historians working after the Soviet Union's dissolution have estimated victim totals ranging from approximately 3 million[2][3][4] to nearly 9 million.[5][6] Some claim the death toll could be 20 to 30 million.[7][8][9]
> 
> ...


Both Wikipedia and Google are extremely biased when it comes to Russia and Ukraine. In fact, there are lots of lies Western audience is supposed to believe but the residents of USSR, Russia and Ukraine can recognize very simply. 

However some of the facts you've presented are partially true.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jul 22, 2018)

Eugene said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > Eugene said:
> ...


im sure your country is just as "fascist".....


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jul 22, 2018)

Stratford57 said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > Number of deaths in the Soviet Union under Joseph Stalin - Wikipedia
> ...


The History channel has the stats too...........Do you deny he purged opposition and sent millions to Gulags to work them to death.........


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jul 22, 2018)

If Russia's intent is to cause Chaos here..........LOL..........they didn't need to do anything.........

We already are in Chaos over politics...............So is Europe.........getting ugly there too.........

Same equation but even more on the Refugee problem in Europe.


----------



## Eugene (Jul 22, 2018)

eagle1462010 said:


> In America we have a problem..............We are divided............Left versus right and it's getting ugly...............
> 
> Don't butt in............we are busy beating ourselves over the head and don't need interruptions while we do so...........
> 
> Just sit back and have some vodka and popcorn and enjoy the show.


If you with your stupid fight sat inside your cage you'd be allowed to. But you always meddle into affairs of other countries do we need to resist American threat.


----------



## Eugene (Jul 22, 2018)

eagle1462010 said:


> If Russia's intent is to cause Chaos here..........LOL..........they didn't need to do anything.........
> 
> We already are in Chaos over politics...............So is Europe.........getting ugly there too.........
> 
> Same equation but even more on the Refugee problem in Europe.


Right, but it is not Russia to cause that chaos. You did it yourselves in your blind belief to your authorities who only wish to get more power and manipulate you by media


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jul 22, 2018)

Eugene said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > In America we have a problem..............We are divided............Left versus right and it's getting ugly...............
> ...


Your side meddles as well just not in the scope of the U.S..............most of our issues are in the middle east and Russia supports those we are against......

So we are at odds there.........In regards to overthrowing leaders there and leaving a vacuum..........yeah.......our leadership has royally fucked up.........

Why our guys are still there......after 17 years..........place is still a mess.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jul 22, 2018)

Eugene said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > If Russia's intent is to cause Chaos here..........LOL..........they didn't need to do anything.........
> ...


I already said we don't need help causing chaos here.  LOL


----------

